# Grizzly chucks?



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anybody own the chuck that comes in the Grizzly kit T10809 pictured below.









I'm trying to compare that to the H6265 chuck to the above kit.









I called Grizzly and they don't know if they are the same chuck. Visually they look the same except 1 uses a square key, the other a hex key.

My understanding is that the H6265 is a clone of the Vicmarc VM100 and all the jaws from the vicmarc will fit the Grizzly H6265.

I'm hoping if I get the kit (T10809) that it is also jaw compatible to the vicmarc.

Thanks,


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

John,
I just went through the same thing as you.
It's not the Vicmarc clone.
"http://lumberjocks.com/topics/70449"


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rick,
Thanks for the information, I really like the optional items in the kit, seems to make it a complete solution. I was hoping it was also a clone of the vicmarc chuck to have more jaw options if needed.

The kit is currently out of stock till May, I'm still considering it. Hopefully someone will stop by this thread that has the kit and comment on it.

Thanks,


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

John, Just wondering which chuck you bought (and if T10809 is worth considering?)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to buy a chuck in the not too distant future and would also like to know if anybody uses (and likes) this setup. I'v had my eye on the Nova Infinity but this has a lot of "options" included for way less money.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the basic chuck (no accessories), and find it to be quite good. Runs true, holds well both internally and externally, and I'd buy it again.
The kit was not available when I bought the lathe and chuck.
I did add an arbor washer (shop made from some plastic material I had) that would keep the chuck from possibly sticking on the arbor.
Price/value was there.
Bill


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Bill. Does all 4 jaws actuate with just turning the one key? Or do you have to adjust them separately. (showing my ignorance here about chucks, but hey, there's no such thing as a stupid question, right? )

Also is it a big pain to switch jaws and/or accessories? The Nova Infinity looks like it takes about 20 seconds to switch jaws.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If like that T10809 chuck buy it and forget about Vicmarc jaw compatibility. No neither H6265 nor T10809 as refined as a Vicmarc chuck & jaws but not paying Vicmarc prices. Only problem have with T10809 is do not know if upgrade thread adapter down the road, suspect cannot. Same might be said for H6265 although list optional thread adapters in manual not sure can buy them. H6265 has been around for awhile and most folks will tell while not a Vicmarc not bad for the money.

Compare cost of Vicmarc and optional jaws to those above!

Vicmarc 100
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-vm-vic100
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-vm-vic100jaws

Joe, you have independent 3 & 4-jaw chucks which are a real pain to adjust and operate not really safe. Tommy bar chucks use two bars to open/close, and scroll chucks where all jaws open & close with single handle. Tommy bar & scroll chucks easier to center work & operate.

Have owned & used both tommy bar & scroll chucks and like both of them. Tommy bar chucks normally cost less than scroll chucks but need to be organized. Scroll chucks operate with single key or handle and each manufacturer little different but easier to operate than tommy bars but little more.

Extra jaw set can be both a blessing and a curse. While sound exciting to have choices it is a pain changing jaws. Worst fear is breaking off one of those hex bolts or losing bolts & jaws in the process. Losing hex bolts no big deal most vendors sell extras, but losing jaws big problem have to go back to manufacturer.

I got by with #2 jaw set that came with my chuck for many years. Really need a smaller set of jaws to turn small stuff like finials. Ended up buying a chuck body threaded adapter and set of spigot jaws for the mission. I am a lightweight know woodturners that have 8 or more chucks.

Back in 2014 started a post asking about new inexpensive Grizzly & Hurricane chucks and others and did not get much feed back. Think they deserve a look if in the market for a chuck.

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/categories/Hurricane-HTC100-4-Chuck-5_7.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Does all 4 jaws actuate with just turning the one key?
> 
> Also is it a big pain to switch jaws and/or accessories? The Nova Infinity looks like it takes about 20 seconds to switch jaws.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Does all 4 jaws actuate with just turning the one key?


Not all do. Scroll chucks will, but there are 4 jaw chucks that have independently set jaws out there. Many consider them a royal PITA, although they do have their purpose and seem to be more popular on metal lathes than woodturning ones. Their key purpose is to be able to accurately center an irregular shaped work piece, and they can also be used for offset turning to a limited degree.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

To clarify, the Grizzly and Nova woodturning chucks being discussed are self centering.

If you see a stepped jaw chuck like this, those are for metalturning (although occasionally you will see them advertised for woodturning, that is a lie).


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
Rick, I have looked at so many of these chucks that my head is spinning. I started getting worried that I might buy one and find out the jaws move independently. That would REALLY suck if I found out AFTER buying one.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I started getting worried that I might buy one and find out the jaws move independently. That would REALLY suck if I found out AFTER buying one.


If it is a 'Scroll Chuck' then it is self-centering.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Grizzly T10809 chuck. It is my first chuck but my first impression is that it is very solid. It's the perfect size for the small (10"x18") Excelsior Lathe I picked up from Rockler and with all of the extra jaws it comes with it looked to me to be the best bang for the buck. I haven't turned anything on the chuck yet but will as soon as I finish making my DIY vari-grind jig so that I can sharpen my the bowl gouges I bought from The Wood Turning Store. I don't normally like the cheap cases that come with some tools but the one that comes with this chuck set seems to be fairly nice and I will actually use it to keep the sets of jaws together, at least until I decide to make a more compact way to store them. I'll post more once I have a chance to try them.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Lazyman. Let us know how it does when you get to using it. That and the Nova Infinity are at the top of my current "short list"


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've used the chuck a few times and first impressions are good. This is my first chuck so I'd don't have anything to compare it to but It seems to work pretty well so far. The only probably that I've noticed is that sometimes when I am openings or closing the jaws they seem to catch or jam slightly like one of the jaws is out of alignment. Reversing the chuck key seems to fix it and it only seems to happen when it is not yet tightening around a piece of wood. I may take it apart to see if there is a rough spot or other defect causing this. So far, I've not had any problems with the chuck loosening or anything else that felt dangerous. One pleasant surprise is that the cheap case that it comes in is actually fairly nice for such a cheap set. It is compact and fairly sturdy and I do like having a way to keep everything together. The case is lined with dense foam with cutouts for each part which also helps you see if you've put everything back. 
Overall, it's a good way to get a complete set of jaws for much less and as a beginner this was a good way to try a chuck without spending more on the chuck than I did on my mini lathe. If I do take it apart and find a problem that is causing the jam, I will post again.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Lazyman for the update. I will (hopefully) be ordering a chuck about mid-January. This set is definitely on my "short list"


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Perusing this thread, though I have a scroll chuck already-always like to know which of Grizzly's products are doing well. One thing I would miss if I had a Grizzly chuck is the ability to mount a square piece of stock and turn it (avoiding having to go between centers first t to make it round). Given the amount of $$ that's saved that probably isn't a huge deal, but interesting that they are all for round stock.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont have one yet, so somebody correct me if I'm wrong… but I do believe you CAN mount square stock in these chucks. I've seen it done. You mount the stock like this (random photo I found on the 'net)
.
.








.
.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup, you can mount square spindle stock like that in just about any four-jaw scroll chuck. It only takes a couple of minutes to put it between centers and turn a tenon though so I don't see it as too much of an advantage. You can also pinch the end of a dowel or even a square pen blank in the circular cap between the jaws also if you don't feel like taking the chuck off to put in a center.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that you may be confusing this chuck with the 3 jaw chucks that Grizzly also sells? It would be difficult to center a square block between 3 jaws. I think that those are mostly for metal lathes and I would not recommend them a wood turning. On this and other 4 jaw chucks is it easy to just put the corners of a square blank between the jaws as in the photo that Joe posted above and if the piece is perfectly square it will be almost perfectly centered too.


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

Somewhat new to woodturning having inherited a Harbor Frieght 48" lathe still in the box 5 years ago but not knowing what to do, it was learn by trial and error. But I discovered it was fun just tooling around with it and actually turned 30 spindles out of cedar for a cradle I built for my first grandchild using the cheap HF chisels.

I recently purchased a Harbor Freight 10×18 lathe based on positive reviews. It is the same as the Excelsior sold by Rockler. Looking for chucks, I came across the Grizzly T10809 package. After comparing it to the PSI Barracuda and a couple others, including the H6265, I ordered the Grizzly even though they are out of stock. I chose the Grizzly because of the addition of the 6" face plate and the fact that I own a Grizzly band saw and table saw that have been great tools.

Does anyone have any idea when they will be available and I would appreciate any tips on initial set up and maintenance and any other tips that would make my chuck experiences positive.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't comment on when Grizzly will have them in stock.

As far as setup goes, on mine it was pretty much ready to go right out of the box. You might want to wipe off any excess oil that they put on it just to prevent that from getting on the wood you are are turning or causing chips to stick to it, though a little oil doesn't hurt. You might have to remove any centers or faceplates from the lathe and it just screws directly onto the threads of the head stock (assuming that the chuck's threads match your lathe of course). The jaws easily attach to the chuck with the included bolts. I would definitely read and keep the instructions handy. One important piece of info is the min and max diameter that each set of jaws requires for interior and exterior grip of the stock you are turning. If you haven't already, I would definitely look for generic Youtube videos on using chucks on the lathe.

For maintenance, You just want to make sure that you remove any chips or sawdust that might build up. This is especially important if you are turning green wood as the moisture can quickly cause corrosion on surfaces that aren't stainless or coated somehow. I seem to remember that the instructions included with the chuck has some maintenance tips included.

I haven't been able to get out to use mine lately but that is high on my list for next projects.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm finally getting close to being able to order a chuck (this month I'm biting the bullet, pulling the chain, and stepping up to the plate, as some folks here like to say ) and I have been debating between this Grizzly T10809 chuck set and the Nova Infinity with the "quick change" jaws. Considering the extra pieces that come with this Grizzly set versus the time saving ease of not having to mess with all the jaw screws, is it REALLY worth that much more of an investment? Because if I go with the Nova, all the extra pieces will have to be purchased separately.

I'm wondering if down the road, will I be cursing myself because it takes 5 minutes to change jaws versus 15 seconds? Since I'm retired, I work alone in my shop, and I'm not usually in a rush to do too many tasks, is the jaw changing on the Grizzly REALLY that much of a pain in the butt?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Personally, I didn't find it that hard to change the the jaws. I thought about the quick change chuck too but the net cost difference to get the same set of jaws sold me on this set. I've never timed it but I don't think that it even takes 5 minutes to change them out. When you consider the extra jaws you get with this one it is probably at least half the cost of any set of Nova chuck with comparable jaws, maybe less. If you are planning to turn every day, a top of the line chuck like the Nova might be the way to go but for the beginner (like myself) or occasional turner, this is a solid chuck. If your lathe is larger than my mini-lathe, I might consider the next size up instead. Unfortunately, neither size is currently in stock so that might influence your decision as well.

BTW, I also considered the PSI (Penn State Industries) Barracuda chuck as well. They frequently have sales on their website and if you are a new customer and register with your email address, I think that they give you 10-15% off your first purchase. Amazon also has a PSI chuck set (CSC3000C) with multiple jaws for about the same price as the T10809. It doesn't have the large flat jaws but it's only $32 on Amazon as well.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Joe … full disclosure: I do not own, and have never laid hands/eyes on a Grizzly chuck. I know nothing about them.

I do, however, own a Nova Infinity chuck s well as 2 Nova G3's that have been adapted to the Infinity 'quick change' jaw system. The convenience is nice, but it comes at a price. Judging from the comments and questions from several of my local turning club members, there are some misconceptions about the Infinity I may be able to shed some light on:

1) The Infinity is not "the same as" the Easy Wood tools quick change chuck. Among other things, it does not have a 'zoom ring' to quickly open/close the jaws.

2) The only way to release the Infinity jaws is to first open the jaw slides to the fullest extent, then push the button to release the jaw.

3) Though Nova's website might lead you to believe that a wide selection of jaws is available for the Infinity, that appears to not be the case. My Infinity came with #3 bowl jaws. I wanted to order #4 or #5 jaws for larger bowls, but they are not available yet, even though the Nova Infinity website talks about them.

4) The compatibility with jaw sets for other Nova chucks is nice, but pricey. Each set of non-Infinity jaws requires an adapter set, and the lowest cost I have found for adapter sets is a little over $35 + shipping.

I am not trying to dissuade you from buying the Infinity (it is a great chuck), just trying to give you information to make a better informed choice.

One final disclosure: I did not purchase the Infinity separately. It was part of the bundle included with my new Nova DVR 2024 lathe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Gerry and Lazyman. That's some good insight there.


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

Received a return email from Kelly saying they expect the T10809 around Jan 26. I also noticed that Jan 1 they had a $10 price increase. Glad I ordered on Dec 31.

Thanks all


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

Got the T10809 today. Very impressed with the case it all comes in. Very nice. Unpacked the chuck which had the No. 2 jaws installed. Took the jaws off and cleaned off the packing oil with mineral spirits. Noticed that there were some rough edges and corners on the chuck so I used my new Dremel tool the wife gave me for Christmas to smooth some of those rough edges. Much better now. Reattached the jaws after applying a light coat of 3-in-1. The jaws move okay but not as smooth as I think it should be. Maybe with some use it will get better. It feels very solid. The weight kind of surprised me.

This is my first chuck so can't compare it to anything, but for a smaller lathe it will increase the learning curve without breaking the bank. Plus the customer service I received from Grizzly was excellent. I originally ordered on 12/31 through Amazon but that order was cancelled a few days later since they were back ordered. On Jan 1 the price went up $10. Grizzly honored the Dec 31 price when I had to reorder. That's great customer service.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Finally had some time with my lathe again (making a wooden beer mug for my cousin) so I thought I would post my latest thoughts about the Grizzly chuck. Again, I am a novice at woodturning and have no experience with other chucks but for the price, this is a great way to get a chuck with a complete set of jaws. I have a mini lathe so this one is about as big as my lathe can handle. If you have a larger lathe I would definitely consider the next size up.

I did come across one little issue. On my current project I discovered that there is a gap in the sizes covered between the #2 and #3 round jaws. The #2 jaw handles an inside grip range of 1 3/4" - 3 1/8" while the #3 handles an inside grip range of 3 1/2 - 4 7/8" so you cannot use an inside grip between 3 1/8 and 3 1/2". The inside grip on the bottom of the beer mug I am making is 3 1/4". Doh! Fortunately the flat jaws can handle this inside grip range though because my mug is almost 7" long I had to use a wedged face plate on my tail stock to keep it stable and that might not work when gripping a recess the bottom of a bowl. Note that there is also a gap in the outside grip between 2 1/2" and 3" that you would also have to use the flat jaws to handle. These gaps seem like an odd oversight in a bundle like this but maybe that is the reason that they included the flat jaws. All of this is technically in the manual if you know to look for it.

A couple of other observations:
- The inside grip on the #3 jaw is not a dovetail grip. It has ridges to improve the grip. On the #2 jaw, both inside and outside grip are dovetail shaped. 
- It would be nice if the grip studs on the flat jaws were tapered to create a dovetail grip. This would provide a more positive hold if the piece you are hold is not perfectly cylindrical. I may have to see if I can find some at a reasonable price.

Anyone else have any experiences or observations to share?


----------

